# Game 46: Hornets @ Nets--02.06.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 46
New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets @ New Jersey Nets**
Monday February 6th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 24-21


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chris Paul*</td><td>*Kirk Snyder*</td><td>*PJ Brown*</td><td>*Desmond Mason*</td><td>*David West*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.6</td><td>6.9</td><td>9.4</td><td>10.4</td><td>16.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.6</td><td>2.5</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>7.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.3</td><td>.9</td><td>1.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Speedy Claxton*</td><td>*Aaron Williams*</td><td>*Rasual Butler*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>7.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.6</td><td>2.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.5</td><td>.1</td><td>.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>24.2</td><td>12.5</td><td>19.1</td><td>3.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.1</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.9</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hornets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>David West 16.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson/Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>David West 7.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chris Paul 7.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.96</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Chris Paul 2.22</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .84</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Anderson 1.28</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Anderson 57.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 39.5%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Rasual Butler 43.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Aaron Willians 88.9%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>24-21</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-23</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-30</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>17-31</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-32</td><td>10.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>39-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>29-19</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>24-21</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>27-19</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>24-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>23-22</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>22-23</td><td>16.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 0-0*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
March 12th, @ NO/Okla. City​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Just for the record, in his one game with the Hornets, A-Train put up:

21 minutes
8 points
5 rebounds
2 blocks

I know its only one game, but maybe he isn't as done as people thought?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

nets win, increase home winning streak to 11.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Just for the record, in his one game with the Hornets, A-Train put up:
> 
> 21 minutes
> 8 points
> ...




I'm one of the few people who said he isn't done yet. I've seen him Toronto a couple of times and he has looked like he was here. He's finally healthy. I wanted him here. Also, Chris Paul is going to be one hell of a player.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

This game will be on my birthday, so hopefully a win will be a nice gift.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> nets win, increase home winning streak to 11.


Yeah let's get this string of home games coming up.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

get to see Chris Paul only saw them once against Knicks the team should get a win for your birthday VC_15


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

One thing is for sure... Chris Paul is going to have a big game. The young point guards trying to make a name for themselves always seem to step up their game when they go toe-to-toe w/ Kidd the future HOFer. Kirk Hinrich and TJ Ford come to mind.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Super Rookie is amazing.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

time for the nets to confront their fears/past by facing Bryant Scott.....lol

lol jus had to say dat >_> *extremely random*


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Chris Paul scares me. Way too quick to be contained by Kidd.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Interestin fact
Hornets average 91.6 ppg
Opponents average 92.8


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Chris Paul scares me. Way too quick to be contained by Kidd.


Then lets hope Jacque Vaughn can contain him..... GO NETS! :clap:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> Then lets hope Jacque Vaughn can contain him..... GO NETS! :clap:


I think we'll win but Chris Paul will show off like I said only saw him once but the kidd's good I think he will be THE pg of the future


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Really pumped to see Chris Paul and David West play. Seems like an exciting young team.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

bumping this up for the game tonight.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Frank better watch how much he plays Vaughn in this game.

With Paul and Claxton out there, he might be tempted to give Vaughn 25+ minutes.

He must _resist that urge_.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is going to be a good game. I really want to see how Chris Paul reacts to Jason Kidd and visa-versa. I think Kidd will show the kid a few tricks


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We better win today. I bet 2000 on the Nets even though there odds of winning are low. I need Ucash.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> This game will be on my birthday, so hopefully a win will be a nice gift.


Happy Birthday! Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We better win today. I bet 2000 on the Nets even though there odds of winning are low. I need Ucash.


 I just gave you tons of it yesterday! lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> I just gave you tons of it yesterday! lol



You got me addicted to getting more, Chaser. It's not enough. I need it to live


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is going to be a good game. I really want to see how Chris Paul reacts to Jason Kidd and visa-versa. I think Kidd will show the kid a few tricks


I too am looking forward to this match up. And Im sure that with all the past ties (most of which may have been ruined, i.e. Scott and the Nets) among the coaches/players, everyone will try to play their best so that their team will win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> We better win today. I bet 2000 on the Nets even though there odds of winning are low. I need Ucash.


 go big and bet it all!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> go big and bet it all!




Well I did bet another 2000 on the Suns to win today.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit, the Nets gotta win by 6 or more. No!!! Please, blow this team out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad is going to start, and they're just going to see how it goes. They said he was feeling better.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Goddamit, the Nets gotta win by 6 or more. No!!! Please, blow this team out.


 what are you going to do with all this uCash?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

We have to look for the birdman sign today, I read that Paul and other guys are doing the Birdman sign after they dunk.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what are you going to do with all this uCash?


Change my name color, no one told me my name would be hard to see with blue.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Happy Birthday! Nice avatar by the way.



Thanks, it's really ugly when you have your bday on a monday , but wtv can't wait for this game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> We have to look for the birdman sign today, I read that Paul and other guys are doing the Birdman sign after they dunk.


Fight the power!

The Birdman has been unfairly persecuted by that totalitarian David Stern. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grandmazter3 said:


> We have to look for the birdman sign today, I read that Paul and other guys are doing the Birdman sign after they dunk.


 what is the birdman sign?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Thanks, it's really ugly when you have your bday on a monday , but wtv can't wait for this game.


Happy Birthday VC_15! :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> Thanks, it's really ugly when you have your bday on a monday , but wtv can't wait for this game.


 happy birthday!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

its kinda hard to illustrate with words. um do you know what swift does i think its kinda like that(?)


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what is the birdman sign?


 its kinda hard to illustrate with words. um do you know what swift does i think its kinda like that(?)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses to start off the game, Brown w/ the board.

Paul gets alround Kidd.

Snyder with the brick, Carter w/ the board.

Carter posting on Mason, misses.

Paul looks to set up.

Paul to Snyder, to Mason, misses, Collins w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets win the tip.

Nenad misses, rebound Brown.
Snyder misses, rebound Vince.
Vince misses, rebound West.
Mason misses, rebound Collins.

Nenad hits. 2-0 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits, Mason answers. Jefferson for 3... misses, Brown w/ the board.

Mason goes baseline, fakes and scores.

4-2, Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Someone on the hornets hits.

Mason Hits, Vince answers. 4-4 Tie.

Snyder misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd misses, collins gets it back.
Foul on PJ. HIs first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter backs down Snyder and hits.

Miss on the Hornets possession, Collins with the board.

Kidd misses, Collins w/ the board, Krstic with the ball backing down Brown.

Brown picks up the foul.

Carter is fouled.

4-4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

foul on snyder, Vince hits both. 6-4 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lets get some space nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder mnisses, rebound Kidd. Vince lays it in. 8-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits both, put the Nets up.

Nets get a hand on the ball, Hornets ball out of bounds.

Kidd w/ the board.

To Carter, Carter goes to the left hand and lays it in.

Kidd on Mason, Mason posting, backing Kidd down, fouled.

4-8, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mason fouled by Kidd, his 1st. Mason misses the first...and hits the second. 8-5 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Paul. Mason hits in the lane. 8-7 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mason goes 1 for 2, hit the 2nd.

Krstic misses from outside.

Paul to Mason, Mason with the running hook over RJ.

Collins to Krstic, to RJ. Brown w/ a blocking foul, his 2nd.

A-TRAIN!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ found by PJ, his second. Aaron Williams coming in early.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder with two fouls now. Vince hits 1 of 2. 9-7 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd throw in to Carter, Carter backing Snyder down... down. puts it up, fouled by Snyder... going to the line.

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Nets lead it, Claxton in.

Collins board, to Kidd, Kidd travels.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

"He's 100% right in assuming I can't gaurd him." ~ Mark Jackson on how opposing players view Vince Carter :rofl:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pass to Mason, Mason blows the layup.

Paul the steal.

To Mason on the break, and Mason travels with no one in front of him... LOL

This is not the dunk contest.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> "He's 100% right in assuming I can't gaurd him." ~ Mark Jackson on how opposing players view Vince Carter :rofl:



haha, he's been down right mean tonight.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> "He's 100% right in assuming I can't gaurd him." ~ Mark Jackson on how opposing players view Vince Carter :rofl:


"Help please come!"

HAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> "He's 100% right in assuming I can't gaurd him." ~ Mark Jackson on how opposing players view Vince Carter :rofl:


LOL!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Collins looks like a giant next to David West.

He can't even touch the ball with Twin on him. Twin also took an offensive rebound right over West's head.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter firing, gets the hop... VC3!!!

Nets foul on the other end, none shooting.

David West hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2 fouls on Kidd. not good.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, Claxton w/ the air ball.

Deflected to the back court, but the Nets get it back.

Jefferson w/ the tough jumper, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Paul turns it away, Carter handling on the break, to Kidd, hits the layup... LOL

There is several changes on 1 play.

Paul w/ a 3.

12-16; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits. 18-12 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Kidd, RJ to Krstic... Krstic drains it.

OUCH... Aaron Williams with a HUGE screen, Carter to the floor.

Claxton to the line as he was fouled by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Claxton drains both, and the Hornets are down 4.

Carter to Vaughn, to RJ, to Cliff, air balls the 3.

Paul to Mason, and Mason flushes it.

Vaughn to RJ, RJ fouled by Paul?...

Yes.

16-18; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Paul.

Time out. 18-16 Nets


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Cliff seemed to be limping a bit during the last play, hope he's ok


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we gotta get rj involved


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits both?

Ah must had been over the limit.

Paul misses the 3.

RJ w/ the board.

RJ brings it down, to Collins, to Vaughn, to... Carter.

Carter to RJ.

RJ w/ the 3, as the shot clock was down to 3...

16-23; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we gotta get rj involved


wow....what did you just say? No way YOU...just said that. You've changed...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> we gotta get rj involved


 whoa...vinsane saying get RJ involved...is it opposite day?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Claxton to West, COLLINS WITH THE BLOCK!!!

Out of bounds off West, great play.

Padgett in for Collins.

RJ to Carter, to RJ, misses the 3, Mason w/ the board.

Paul shoots, miss, Padgett w/ the board.

Vaughn to Cliff, to Carter, Carter misses the 3, Mason w/ the board.

Speedy w/ the open jumper, hits.

Vaughn to Padgett, to RJ. RJ drives and was fouled.

A-Train?

Yes...

-Petey


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

How ironic that Scott's coaching Speedy Claxton against the Nets.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Look at David West. Does he look like a power forward to you? Is he 6'5"?

Collins pwns him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits both?

Claxton responds.

Paul off the steal... misses the layup.

Nets 25-20 at the 2nd of the 1st.

Where is everyone?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice to see the Nets up after the 1st. Hope they continue to play well. Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Look at David West. Does he look like a power forward to you? Is he 6'5"?
> 
> Collins pwns him.


 Collins pwns everyone!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

what happened to all the members we use to have??


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Did his parents really name him speedy?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, there's just a lot of people on this board right now :raised_ey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Intense Enigma said:


> Did his parents really name him speedy?


 that is his nickname. His first name is Craig.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Claxton... to Snyder, hits.

Wright in for Carter.

Padgett misses the 3.

Paul off ATrain's screen, Paul to A-Train for the dunk...

DAMNIT!

Tie game.

RJ fouled, on A-Train!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3rd foul on A-train!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright to Padgett, to Cliff, Cliff fouled by A-Train, his 3rd!

2nd team foul, 10:41 to go, A-Train still in?

Odd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Gotta bring back the offense


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

we are showing no effort..........hornets are taking it to us


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Man, what does Claxton have against the Nets? Why does he look like an All-Star guard when he plays against us? Ever since he was with the Spurs, he's been torching us and he was, other than Duncan and Jackson, one of the reasons why we lost in the Finals. I hate his guts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson misses, w/ the shot clock down to 2, Snyder w/ the board.

Claxton is fouled by Cliff as he drives.

PJ Brown in for A-Train now.

'One former Net for another.' Marv.

Claxton in the paint, hits the jumper.

Vaughn to Padgett, to Cliff.

To Wright.

Wright to RJ.

RJ to Cliff.

Cliff to RJ.

24 second violation.

Hornets on a 9-0 run?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how is frank still the coach of this team?


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Bring back Kidd or Carter


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

I wish Wright would look to drive or be a little more aggressive on the offensive end.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Is it just me or when Vince goes out , the lead started to go down to a 2 point deficit. 


Hint Frankut Vince and kidd back.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

At what point will you call a timeout lawrence frank??? :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Jefferson misses, w/ the shot clock down to 2, Snyder w/ the board.
> 
> Claxton is fouled by Cliff as he drives.
> 
> ...


Are Kidd and VC back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> Man, what does Claxton have against the Nets? Why does he look like an All-Star guard when he plays against us? Ever since he was with the Spurs, he's been torching us and he was, other than Duncan and Jackson, one of the reasons why we lost in the Finals. I hate his guts.


 Claxton is from the area, he went to School at Hofstra.

Mason comes up short?

Cliff for the 3.

Misses, Padgett with the back tap, Padgett w/ the 3? Misses.

Claxton again.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> At what point will you call a timeout lawrence frank??? :curse:


And put back in your offense


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Claxton is from the area, he went to School at Hofstra.
> 
> Mason comes up short?
> 
> ...


It took a 10-0 run to call it
2-10 from outside???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> Are Kidd and VC back


 It's a TV Commercial, don't know yet, but would assume so.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow I cant belive what a piece of crap RJ is, probably worst offensive player on this team when kidd isnt in there


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok cmon

It's rock and roll time
It's lock and load time
Showtime
Adios amigo
Gotta go time


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

THere ya go Wright!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> wow I cant belive what a piece of crap RJ is, probably worst offensive player on this team when kidd isnt in there


 :|


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

no really I hope RJ falls and lands on his huge head, maybe he will remember how to play basketball


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Aw!!


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wow I cant belive what a piece of crap RJ is, probably worst offensive player on this team when kidd isnt in there


 Here we go again........


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter and Kidd are back in.

Carter misses the 3.

Hornets throw it away...

Carter saves it to Kidd, Kidd to WRIGHT!

WRIGHT WITH THE LAYUP!!!

Brown backed down.

Kidd gets a piece of it, out to WRIGHT AGAIN!

HITS AGAIN!

-Petey


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Antoine!!!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

also something is wrong with nenad.......he can not rebound anymore?!!! :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett draws the charge on Claxton lol...

Love the Nets bigs falling all over the place verus guys smaller by 3-5 inches and 50 lbs lighter.

Wright w/ the pump fake, to Cliff... Cliff hits.

Mason misses the fadeaway.

Kidd board, to Padgett, back to Kidd, misses, Mason with the board.

Chris Paul goes baseline, banks it home.

Tie game.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Seems like Wright is having a great game!!! Good for the kid! :clap:


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

It just amazes me that jizzy and wonka show up at the same time. I smell Carter15Nets not too far behind.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

wright made a nice lay-up. he protected the ball and elevated nicely. He has potential :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stat of the day

The nets record is 24-21 after 45 games


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Hornets hit.

Hornets up.

Nets miss...

Paul to Brown... to West?

Fouled.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Stat of the day
> 
> The nets record is 24-21 after 45 games


what is your problem kidd, really?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

goddamn who is checkin claxton


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Post what you guys think of Chris Paul after the game in the Hornets gamethread. 

Im interested to see...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god, forget I don't wanna post anymore for this game as long as And1NBA is here. I've been positive as hell for the last 20 or so games and no one notices but they notice me being negative a while ago. I'm out everyone, hope the Nets win


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Wright is going to be the real deal...Im thrilled with that pick


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince hasn't scored since 6:22 in the first


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

persian pride said:


> wright made a nice lay-up. he protected the ball and elevated nicely. He has potential :banana:


 NIce to see you again persian, you should show up and post for more games


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> what is your problem kidd, really?




First of all you spelled kid wrong. Next, what is your problem with wanting to kill every player after they make a bad play. You have the problem


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Post what you guys think of Chris Paul after the game in the Hornets gamethread.
> 
> Im interested to see...


I'm going to post it right here.

Rookie of the Year and Western Conference All-Star.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic get out of the nba


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

so far i am impressed by D. mason. Paul has been ok, but not great. very happy with Wright and his play. RJ has been good too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry Mason was fouled.

Mason hits both?

RJ getting ready to check in.

Carter off the double team, misses.

Padgett w/ the steal of Claxton's pass.

Krstic on the break with the ball... LOL

Turns it over.

What was with that?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how is vince missin these layups


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Speedy Claxton makes Krstic fall...:laugh:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

18-6 scorin


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Nenad throws a bad pass then on the other ends takes a seat after a Speedy cross over.

Wow a lineup for VC - Kidd - Kristic - RJ - Wright


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Claxton breaks Krstic' ankles, hits, and makes the free throw.

Kidd to Carter. Carter to Kidd, to Wright, misses.

Paul to... Claxton, to Butler, to West, fouled by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Did JR Smith drop off the face of the earth?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Net2 said:


> Did JR Smith drop off the face of the earth?


He is in Byron Scott's doghouse for not hustling in practice...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> krstic get out of the nba




What the **** is your problem?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Wright is now out for Collins.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

20-6 scorin


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

OK, nenad seem to be having trouble, some kind of health problem. He should not play. he can not even run


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West pushed the Hornets up 9.

It's ok as long as we lead by the end of the 3rd.

Pass intended for Krstic, picked off.

Claxton in the lane, pops it out, West misses.

RJ to Collins, Collins scores inside as Brown steps away.

40-33; Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd is having a pretty good game too eh :| nice to see we took VC out when we are getting blown out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown misses the jumper, Kidd w/ the board, to RJ, RJ fouled by Butler.

His 1st.

RJ to the line. Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

40-34; Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> West pushed the Hornets up 9.
> 
> It's ok as long as we lead by the end of the 3rd.
> 
> ...


we are 4 and 17 when down at halftime.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think AndINBA is that Net0701 guy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Did JR Smith drop off the face of the earth?


 
Kirk Snyder outworked him and took his job.Byron Scott has more or less banished him to garbage time for lack of effort


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Speedy claxton is such a good player, i do not know why he does not start? Anyway, i think that we will bounce back and play better in 2nd half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hornets miss a 3, Kidd with the board, to Krstic in the post and hits the hook.

Paul to West, and the foul on Collins. His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

all ball? yes


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I mean I totaly under stand why you take out your only player who isnt playing like total garbage, because frank wants to lose!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Can we get vince the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> we are 4 and 17 when down at halftime.


Dude... shhh.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Most negative people on this forum...

AndIABA

Carter15

Wonka

MJM


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> I mean I totaly under stand why you take out your only player who isnt playing like total garbage, because frank wants to lose!


do you honestly believe this???


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I think AndINBA is that Net0701 guy.


 Um, no. I thought you weren't coming back as long as I posted here? But yet your still here Carter15Nets/Wonka.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits both.

Carter to Kidd, Kidd misses, Vrohman w/ the board.

Butler draws the foul, foul on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits both, Nets down 8.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter to Krstic.

Vroham w/ the foul.

None shooting.

Hornets 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

persian pride said:


> *Speedy claxton is such a good player, i do not know why he does not start?* Anyway, i think that we will bounce back and play better in 2nd half


Chris Paul is the reason. They don't want 2 point guards starting.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Um, no. I thought you weren't coming back as long as I posted here? But yet your still here Carter15Nets/Wonka.



I'm not gonna let a person like you make me leave. I'm just gonna ignore you. Compare me to Carter15 or Wonka but you don't know **** about me and you don't even know how positive I;ve gotten. Net0701


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

will all of you who are doing it please just drop it and stop calling out all the other posters?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince here is an idea you shoot the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter to RJ, misses.

Claxton to West, hits.

Nets at 37%.

Kidd misses a 3.

Collins w/ the board... Vroham w/ the foul, his 2nd.

Hornets over the LIMIT!

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd and RJ 2-13 and they keep shooting with 6 turnovers


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

11 points for us
26 for them


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins, sigh


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I'm not gonna let a person like you make me leave. I'm just gonna ignore you. Compare me to Carter15 or Wonka but you don't know **** about me and you don't even know how positive I;ve gotten. Net0701


 LOL, OK. Whatever...


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> will all of you who are doing it please just drop it and stop calling out all the other posters?


Its all Professor Plum's fault, he did it with the shovel in the bathroom


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

foul after foul after foul after foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff in for Krstic.

Collins misses the 1st.

Collins hits the 2nd.

Nets down 9.

Claxton drives, fouled by Cliff.

DAMNIT!

Wish Claxton was from California or something, he loves playing at home.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Its all Professor Plum's fault, he did it with the shovel in the bathroom


 haha


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

They have been to the line 11 times is the period us 3
we have only made 5 shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Claxton goes 1 for 2. Push the lead back to 10.

RJ to Cliff, to Kidd... Kidd to Cliff, misses the 3.

Think the Nets should drive?

West wide open and hits.

Nets time out.

Nets down 12.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

uke: attrocious shooting, uke:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

3 pointers are not the only way to score you know


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

stop calling out others. ~ToddMac11


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

We're digging ourselfs a hole with all these miss 3s. DRIVE THE LANE DAMNIT!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> I'm not gonna let a person like you make me leave. I'm just gonna ignore you. Compare me to Carter15 or Wonka but you don't know **** about me and you don't even know how positive I;ve gotten. Net0701


Haha, 'Net0701' is being used as an insult now.

But in all seriousness guys, chill.

Carter to the line, as he was fouled.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> 3 pointers are not the only way to score you know


indeed. Specially if the other team is over the limit. Jeez.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally VC touch the ball.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

no need for that. ~ToddMac11


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

:dead:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drops both.

Nets down 10.

Claxton holding for the final shot.

Kidd on Claxton.

Jackson w/ the screen.

Butler over Padgett goes down... ball goes down.

Kidd misses the 3, back rim.

Nets down 12.

51-39; Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least philly losing too.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> the hornets are a horrible team, I wish kidd and RJ would just get hurt so we could have a chance to win


im asking you kindly, dont post in this forum after saying such things. dont


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> the hornets are a horrible team, I wish kidd and RJ would just get hurt so we could have a chance to win


 Wow...I noramlly put up with a lot of this blatent anti-Net crap you do, but that is just ridiculous.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> the hornets are a horrible team, I wish kidd and RJ would just get hurt so we could have a chance to win


They aren't horrible. There is a reason they have just as good a record as the Nets in a stronger conference.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Out of all the teams we let the *HORNETS COME INTO OUR HOUSE* AND WHOOP OUR *** THERE IS NO WAY WE COME BACK BECAUSE WE ARENT A COME BACK TEAM A 5 POINT LEAD TO AN 2 POINT DEFICIT AND WHY THE HELL DID WE STOP GOING TO VINCE SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME AND FORGET ALL THE CRAP ABOUT IT BEING A WHOLE NOTHA HALF WE ARENT A GOOD COMEBACK TEAM WE CAN BARELY KEEP A LEAD


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

2 of 13 from behind the ark. This game feels like the Utah game all over again. Shoots brick 3s every time down the court. Frank, C'mon. I thought you were good with the Xs and Os.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

stop calling out others. This is the second time I've had to edit your post about this jizzy. Stop it, now. ~ToddMac11


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hy did we stop goin to vince


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

We have to stop shooting from the outside. Attack the basket, damn it!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Out of all the teams we let the *HORNETS COME INTO OUR HOUSE* AND WHOOP OUR *** THERE IS NO WAY WE COME BACK BECAUSE WE ARENT A COME BACK TEAM A 5 POINT LEAD TO AN 2 POINT DEFICIT AND WHY THE HELL DID WE STOP GOING TO VINCE SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME AND FORGET ALL THE CRAP ABOUT IT BEING A WHOLE NOTHA HALF WE ARENT A GOOD COMEBACK TEAM WE CAN BARELY KEEP A LEAD


Nets will win this game by 7 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

persian pride said:


> Nets will win this game by 7 points


 that's the spirit!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

jizzy said:


> stop calling out others. This is the second time I've had to edit your post about this jizzy. Stop it, now. ~ToddMac11


stop calling out others. ~ToddMac11


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

gee what a surprise come home and its 51-39 @ half
this teams a joke, 24-22 soon and sixers will pass us up and win division.

24-22 with 3 all-star caliber players


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> gee what a surprise come home and its 51-39 @ half
> this teams a joke, 24-22 soon and sixers will pass us up and win division.
> 
> 24-22 with 3 all-star caliber players


 OMG. God help me


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Ban his *** along with wonka.



ey look whos talking! id take jizzy over ur *** ne day... :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and of course the nets will not fight back

whenever they down 10+ @ half they lose


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> gee what a surprise come home and its 51-39 @ half
> this teams a joke, 24-22 soon and sixers will pass us up and win division.
> 
> 24-22 with 3 all-star caliber players


 here we go again . . .


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> gee what a surprise come home and its 51-39 @ half
> this teams a joke, 24-22 soon and sixers will pass us up and win division.
> 
> 24-22 with 3 all-star caliber players


 If the nets were up 51-39, you'd still find something bad about it.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

who do u guys think is the biggest Nets fan in here right now


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> gee what a surprise come home and its 51-39 @ half
> this teams a joke, 24-22 soon and sixers will pass us up and win division.
> 
> 24-22 with 3 all-star caliber players


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and of course the nets will not fight back
> 
> whenever they down 10+ @ half they lose


 do you even want them to win?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> do you even want them to win?



HE NEVER DOES!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

pinoyboy231 said:


> ey look whos talking! id take jizzy over ur *** ne day... :curse:



Whoa! What do you have aginst me, may I ask?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> do you even want them to win?


 I'm thinking the answer is no more and more with each passing game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> do you even want them to win?


ya im just being realistic unlike most of ur disillusional net homers

24-22 is not good bro


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

who do u guys think is the biggest Nets fan in here right now?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How can that And1NBA guy call me Wonka and gets noting said to him and I call him Net0701 and get a warning? But I'm done with that guy. So don't worry


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> who do u guys think is the biggest Nets fan in here right now


 It doesn't matter. We should all, as Nets fans, try to look at the positives, and stop saying that we suck and we're just another mediocre team.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> who do u guys think is the biggest Nets fan in here right now?


probably me, why?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> ya im just being realistic unlike most of ur disillusional net homers
> 
> 24-22 is not good bro


 you might not want to say that we are 24-22 yet. Just ask jizzy about the game in Toronto.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Lets go netS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im the nets biggest cheerleader

Gimme a N
Gimme a E
Gimme a T
Gimme a s
What does that Spell???
NETS!!!!!!!!!!!
Lets go Nets !!
*


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> It doesn't matter. We should all, as Nets fans, try to look at the positives, and stop saying that we suck and we're just another mediocre team.


Most fans try to stay positive in hopes we can actually win the game...sometimes it doesn't work out but what can ya do but root. It gets a little ridiculous when things like injury are wished upon RJ and Kidd so that we can play better? Which I still don't get...but I do agree some guys love to find negative things to say even when we're winning. Just like the Miami game when we were still up in the 3rd quarter some person, most know who, said the game was over at that point and we had somehow already lost.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

I wonder what would happen if everybody ignored jizzy, Vinsane and Carter15Nets so that nobody could ever see their posts. What would they say and who would they post to? Can we experiment?

In my opinion, this board is a much better place now that I have them on my ignore list and don't have to sift through their detritus. 

Back to the game, the Nets are cold. they shot copious amounts of threes against the Heat too. Just that they were dropping.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

We just beat pistons and heat (2 top teams in NBA), but we lose to sonics and jazz. We lack consistancy which is the coach's fault. also Frank does not make any game-time situational changes. example when Carter is not hitting, he still stays with him. Frank has not matured as a coach and that is refelected on our team


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon nets this is our half!!!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> *Lets go netS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im the nets biggest cheerleader
> 
> ...


::Stomps feet along side AJC NYC::


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> *Lets go netS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im the nets biggest cheerleader
> 
> ...


wow, just.............. wow.






















but anyway, lets go nets!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Wright better get PT in this half. He played very well.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc back 2 back makes

and vinsane puts his hand down his pants


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> I wonder what would happen if everybody ignored jizzy, Vinsane and Carter15Nets so that nobody could ever see their posts. What would they say and who would they post to? Can we experiment?
> 
> In my opinion, this board is a much better place now that I have them on my ignore list and don't have to sift through their detritus.
> 
> Back to the game, the Nets are cold. they shot copious amounts of threes against the Heat too. Just that they were dropping.


u can just put them on ur ignore list, right?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Rip Hamilton on this game: The Nets are doing good, but they have been missing a lot of wide open ****s :laugh:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon, pull this out


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> Rip Hamilton on this game: The Nets are doing good, but they have been missing a lot of wide open ****s :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

omg, carter has to fininsh that


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

snyder... hope he doesnt jump over anybody


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

53-47hornets
movin on up!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

nets are getting back in the game :dpepper:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

PJ Brown and 1

they too good or we just suck


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

57-49 hornets


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> omg, carter has to fininsh that


it was blocked by mason...Mason made a great play, not carter's fault


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> PJ Brown and 1
> 
> they too good or we just suck


u hav the worst team spirit on this forum


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

vc is heating up, he has 18 points so far.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

cmon carter :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We better win by 6 or more. I got money on this game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

just cant cut it to 4 it seems

vc brick


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

STOP PLEASE STOP SHOOTING Your ****ING THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

58-51 hornets


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

............we are playing a bit better now, with better movement in offense


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

RJ!!!!! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats wehat the f im talking bout


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

nice fastbreak


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc wants to win


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

VC getting on the floor!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

RJ w/ a sick power jam, hornets call for a timeout.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits. Steal, RJ dunks it! 3 point game!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!! it's time for the veterans on this team to show there pride.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

cant wait 4 wright to play in the 2nd half. he was really good in the first half.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstin you son of a *****, your silly fouls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> cant wait 4 wright to play in the 2nd half. he was really good in the first half.


yes, he should come in at the end of 3rd quarter to give carter some rest. He played very well.......team is playing better in 3rd quarter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd and nenad messin it up


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets up 59-58 didnt i tell u people we would come back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

2 feet of air!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Who what a come back.

Nets up 2 on Kidd's 3.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this hornet team is tuff


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets up 59-58 didnt i tell u people we would come back





Wow


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

about your signature Vinsane...you should either say in the 2005-2006 season, or add in the stats from last year and the playoffs...its only fair.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

NETS TAKE THE 2 point LEAD :vbanana: :bbanana: :dpepper: :gbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

NO/OK has been very cold this quarter. We should take it to them now....we need to make the extra pass.......Carter has been great so far


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Wow


now he is positive................


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

did u notice as soon as RObinson came in, Nets start running and be on attack....He had a nice too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow this hornets are giving the nets a run for their money


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

kidd!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

every single time they touch him, claxton is sent to the line!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I think that we are shooting around 70% this quarter........Total reversal from 2nd quarter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy stop shooting.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's go Nets and Suns. Suns need to win by 10 or more and the Nets need to win by 6 or more.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Claxton 21 points 7-10 fg

he always f'n kills us


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what happened to vince


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Abushavkoabaka********s Take It Inside You Douche Bags


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Game's so close.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

:gbanana: OT-Rockets beating sixers in the 4th


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

are you kidding me?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul Kidd (3rd)

Butler makes both

67-64 Nets, Hornets that is.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why can't we just blow them out?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow Rj has 18 points on 4-9 shooting


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I think Carter is a bit tired. We should bring in wright or Vaughn


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

PRetty one by RJ, lays it in

67-66 Hornets

CP3 misses but Cliffy cant finish, Nets ball though.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

final 45 seconds of 3rd will decide game if u know what i mean


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ attacks, gets contact no call

Paul to Claxton, hits

68-66 Hornets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets lose

1-21 after 3


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

persian pride said:


> I think Carter is a bit tired. We should bring in wright or Vaughn


what do you mean tired he hasnt shot since early in the period if rj is playin vince should be playin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets lose
> 
> 1-21 after 3




Shut the **** up, please


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Why can't we just blow them out?


 they are a good ballanced team. They already beat the heat and spurs this year. They had won 4 in row.......they are rolling....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets lose
> 
> 1-21 after 3


Shut up, you and your negativity is so annoying


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets lose
> 
> 1-21 after 3


wat happened to u? u were so positive and now ur negative.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets lose
> 
> 1-21 after 3


 BUt I thought they woudln't even fight back into this one?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd draws the foul on 3 point attempt.

Hits 2 of 3

69-68 Hornets

paul to west, hits

71-68 Hornets, 3 point lead.

Say it with me now, WE CAN DO THIS ALL NIGHT!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> BUt I thought they woudln't even fight back into this one?


 so did I.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets is really a interesing guy.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

RJ with 20 points already, I think he has close to 10 rebounds and possibly a few assists. He played a good game so far


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im goin to bed, i got school tommorrow and ill need a lot of rest.(i was absent today,b/c of flu).




night yall!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

persian pride said:


> RJ with 20 points already, I think he has close to 10 rebounds and possibly a few assists. He played a good game so far


 20 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cliff needs to know that he doesn't have to shoot the ball every time he gets it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> im goin to bed, i got school tommorrow and ill need a lot of rest.(i was absent today,b/c of flu).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 night!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

my tv broke wtf

went black or is it yes network?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why are they goin to rj like he is vince


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

:cheers:


ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 20 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists


Hehe, you are really on top of stats...very good :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> Cliff needs to know that he doesn't have to shoot the ball every time he gets it.


Thats my biggest qualm with him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> why are they goin to rj like he is vince


 Cause vince isn't in and RJ is playing good?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bucks/Cavs game is pretty good. About the beginning of the 3rd in the Nets game I looked and the Bucks were down by 12 or so with 3 minutes left. About halfway through the 3rd in the Hornets/Nets game the Bucks had come all the way back and were only down 1 with 1:06 left in the game. Turn it back at the end of the 3rd period of the Nets game and there was still 30 seconds left :rofl: So the Nets game had advanced 6 minutes in the same amount of real time that the Cavs game advanced 30 seconds. Still a good game though.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Thats my biggest qualm with him




lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> why are they goin to rj like he is vince


Cause Vince is on the bench duh!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

NO 71-70

Butler for 3

74-70 NO

Cliffy Hits

74-72 NO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits 2 ft's, buttler hits a 3. 74-70 Hornets

Robinson hits. 74-72 Hornets


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Nets have lost this game, according to the stats... what is it, like 1-22 after trailing in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

We shaved off 9 points from their lead in 3rd quarter...........We had a great start, but the hornets came back late in 3rd


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets down 2

NO loses it 

RJ hits

tied game at 74


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

RJ!!!

donde estas VC???


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Vince Esta Aqui!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vince carter back in for kidd? why kidd

rj 25 pt


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is vc checkin back in


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Butler misses a 3

Kidd to RJ on the break, brown gets him and RJ will go to the line.

hits both 76-74 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ fouled by Brown. HIts both. Nets up 76-74


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

76-74 nets :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JoeOtter15 said:


> Nets have lost this game, according to the stats... what is it, like 1-22 after trailing in the 3rd quarter?


Forget stats. Those guys are playing to win out there, they dont care what stats say


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, RJ's trying to earn his meal


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

whos vine comin in for?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

8:44 from going 2-21


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice to see Robinson made a nice jump shot


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Paul misses

NO offensive board

Claxton misses

Robinson hits and the foul oh baby! 

78-74 Nets!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

AND1 BY the 39 year old!!!

OLD MAN ON THE BLOCK


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

CLiff hits! Nets up 4 now. 78-74


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

And 1!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cliff robinson and 1, he has to start


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cliffy the wiley veteran


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> 8:44 from going 2-21


Mods is there any way you can ban this guy seriously


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats another great thing about having Cliff on your team...He gets the respect from the officials.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Forget stats. Those guys are playing to win out there, they dont care what stats say


Unless its in our favor that is


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 8:44 from going 2-21




you suck


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Mods is there any way you can ban this guy seriously


 that comment was actually a positive one. was supposed to say 25-21


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Kidd is close to tripple double: 9 point, 9 assists and 8 boards


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Mods is there any way you can ban this guy seriously


 i think he was actually saying we could win or something


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets is unbelievbly. Seriously, how negative can you get


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Carter15Nets is unbelievbly. Seriously, how negative can you get


it was positive

2-21, this would be big


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, kinda sad that even after a high energy and nice few minutes in the 1st half Frank hasn't even played Wright in the 2nd half yet.


Man JR Smith looks pissed on the bench.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

hey hey hey, whats up with J.R. Smith not playing??? 50 tickets!?!?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't understand why Frank would call a timeout if we just came back and leading by 4?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry Carter15, I jumped the gun on that one. Hopefully you can be more +ve


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

chill with these stupid ally oops to cliff and krstic

they not athletic.

thats a vee cee three 12-0 run


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

thats a VC 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC THREE! Nets up 82-74


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets +20 since i turned the game on

now + 22 after krstic hits


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

OT-(HEAT game) Wade almost has triple double.. 2rbs and 3assts away


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

My bad Carter15, continue yours


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

nenad hits, nets up 10


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

krstic dunk it,,ur not yao!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter to Krstic nice

10 point lead

84-74 NJ NETS

Hornets hit

84-76 Nets.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> I don't understand why Frank would call a timeout if we just came back and leading by 4?


no it was official TO


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang rasual butler got game


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

holy shizzle look at that 3 by vince


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Play Wright!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn Frank


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

nice, sixers lost


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Old Man!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats cliffy's spot

he deadly from there


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nice, sixers lost


haha i love the rockets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Robinson again, prove me wrong Uncle Cliffy!

Butler misses 3

Kidd hits a 3!!!

13 Point lead

89-76 NETS BABY!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nice, sixers lost


YUP! Hope we win this one to give us a better lead in the division!!! 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man whata quarter this is turning out to be 

+16 in 6 minutes

now up 13


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd for three!!! 1 assist and 1 rebound away from a triple double!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd needs one more board for a trip dub, right?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

jkidd might get a triple double


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why hasnt scottt called timeout


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

JoeOtter15 said:


> Nets have lost this game, according to the stats... what is it, like 1-22 after trailing in the 3rd quarter?


Make that 2 - 22 :clap::clap::banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sixers lose despite a 5/19 13 Point game from T. McGrady who sucks this year. shooting 41%


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

1 rebound away from triple double # 71.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll Be the first to say the Nets proved me wrong


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why hasnt scottt called timeout


he thinks he still coaching nets


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

sixers lost to Rockets and also Celtics losing :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I guess this would be a good example of imposing wills on a game. I wonder if cpawfan is watching this


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

does anyone else like those talk to chuck comercials? i dont know why, they just always make me laugh even though they arent funny.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I'll Be the first to say the Nets proved me wrong


ditto, didnt think they would come back from 14 vs a tough hornet defensive team

hold them off 6 min to go


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

cool , vc for three, kidd for three.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> 1 rebound away from triple double # 71.


 according to sportslines stats, he's 1 rebound and 1 assist away


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Butler hits

89-78 Nets

a bit over 5mins left

Krstic hits

91-78 Nets

Paul gets fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with 14 and 5...not a bad night for him.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

JR Smith still on Hornets?

No room, Snyder/Mason


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

persian pride said:


> sixers lost to Rockets and also Celtics losing :biggrin:


 hey i actually want the celtics to win that game. 1 casue its against the heat 2 cause paul pierce is tight 3 cause the heat anouncers are efing ridiculous annoying


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

persian pride said:


> sixers lost to Rockets and also Celtics losing :biggrin:


i am rooting for celtics...HEAT SUCKS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> according to sportslines stats, he's 1 rebound and 1 assist away


according to yahoo and nba.com, he is rebound away.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Mason lays i tup

91-80 Nets

Krstic hits 93-80 Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> according to yahoo and nba.com, he is rebound away.


YUP. That is correct. Hope he gets it. And more importantly, hope we get this win!!!

Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Oh NO! Super Rookie is hurt that sucks.

Krstic fouled out


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

how thats a freakin foul

aww crap chris paul hurt

get up


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

uh oh chris paul looks hurt poor guy.... krstic fouled out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic fouls out. booo


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nenad fouls out


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

CP3 out? that guys good, one of my favorite players


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I guess this would be a good example of imposing wills on a game. I wonder if cpawfan is watching this


 He is shining KEEMART knees. :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh **** Chris Paul injured for the season
















just kidding


but it looked like it hurt like hell


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

J.R. will be back, sooner or later Scott will make him return.
He has to prove himself in the practices and in his little PT.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

that guys a warrior, i bet he plays next game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

L. James 22 Points 12 Assists 9 Rebounds

Wade and Kidd flirting with triple double as well.

Only 3 players in NBA with 6 Rebs/6 Assists per game average flirting with 3D's tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

JoeOtter15 said:


> CP3 out? that guys good, one of my favorite players


 He's one hell of a player already as a rookie. Teams are going to be kicking themself that they didn't pick him.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

looks like paul pulled something. gets up and heads to the sidelines, looks to be somewhat fine hobbling a bit.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hes up, man thats a hard fall.

Paul is limping going to the bench, hopefully it wont be serious.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

i did say he would come back next minute right?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

:clap: he's alright, goes to the free throw line. tough little man.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hes a true warrior

sinks one of two free throws


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

CP3's a warrior. I think he had a broken finger before and was expected to be out for 2 weeks but only missed one game and is still playing with the bad finger. CP3's the best and clear rookie of the year


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

in and out


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Hes up, man thats a hard fall.
> 
> Paul is limping going to the bench, hopefully it wont be serious.


He is a great player. He will be a top PG in this league. He loves the game and works hard to get better......


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd for 3

95-81


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I'll Be the first to say the Nets proved me wrong


Yeah, we know....remember?



Vinsane said:


> Out of all the teams we let the *HORNETS COME INTO OUR HOUSE* AND WHOOP OUR *** THERE IS NO WAY WE COME BACK BECAUSE WE ARENT A COME BACK TEAM A 5 POINT LEAD TO AN 2 POINT DEFICIT AND WHY THE HELL DID WE STOP GOING TO VINCE SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME AND FORGET ALL THE CRAP ABOUT IT BEING A WHOLE NOTHA HALF WE ARENT A GOOD COMEBACK TEAM WE CAN BARELY KEEP A LEAD


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

hells yeah


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

oh come on

frank should have put kidd there to rebound that free throw miss.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jkidd threeeeee!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Super Rookie is back, looks fine

Buter misses

and Kidd for 3 again

95-81 Nets, 1 board away from his 71st career triple dobule.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> L. James 22 Points 12 Assists 9 Rebounds
> 
> Wade and Kidd flirting with triple double as well.
> 
> Only 3 players in NBA with 6 Rebs/6 Assists per game average flirting with 3D's tonight


Also Kidd is the only one with 7rebs/7asst :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Game over


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter to Robinson and lays it up

91-81 Nets

a bit over 2 to play.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

DAM Jkidd one rebound away from a triple double


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

cmon, one more reb!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Paul didn't shoot good in this game but still dished out a lot of assists. He reminds me of Kidd. When the shot isn't falling he still finds other ways to be effective for his team. He's gonna be special.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That's a 30 point turn-around in this game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man last game it was kidd and vince who alsmot got triple doubles

now its kidd and rj almost getting triple doubles

we might see a day when vince, kidd and rj get a triple double. that would be sick.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's already decided.
Now Scott, put J.R. in, give him his garbage time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I still think Dee brown, CP3, Felton and Deron Williams are basically clones of each other


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

i love this commercial


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Keep passing out, woke up to see Paul on the ground, and the Nets were not taking advantage of an obvious injury. Classy I guess.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!! 4000 Ucash for me.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter to Robinson and lays it up
> 
> 91-81 Nets
> 
> a bit over 2 to play.


Sorry 97-81 Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

not only is CP3 the rookie of the year, he is an all-star who the coaches MUST SEND TO HOUSTON this season.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I still think Dee brown, CP3, Felton and Deron Williams are basically clones of each other


cp3 is light years ahead of felton and deron


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh **** Jkidd still out on the court 
still hope


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets + 30 since I turned game on @ Halftime.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> Game over


 For the first time ever, I don't mind when you call the game being over early :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> L. James 22 Points 12 Assists 9 Rebounds
> 
> Wade and Kidd flirting with triple double as well.
> 
> Only 3 players in NBA with 6 Rebs/6 Assists per game average flirting with 3D's tonight


RJ close than Wade to a t-dub.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> not only is CP3 the rookie of the year, he is an all-star who the coaches MUST SEND TO HOUSTON this season.


i dought he will


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CARTER, why did you go for that rebounD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i want kidd to get a triple double!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Speedy misses

Carter misses

Butler is fouled, put our rookie Frank!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

C Paul is the J Kidd of the future. I hope Nets get him sometime in the future :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and of course the nets will not fight back
> 
> whenever they down 10+ @ half they lose


Yes. That's true. Good point.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Keep Kidd In Please


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

haha i laugh in atlantas face, they could have this guy instead of another useless wing player...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd is staying in everyone else is out haha look at him smiling l. frank rocks!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> man last game it was kidd and vince who alsmot got triple doubles
> 
> now its kidd and rj almost getting triple doubles
> 
> we might see a day when vince, kidd and rj get a triple double. that would be sick.


Haha, Frank pulled everyone except for Frank... letting him go for the next triple double.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't see the game b/c it wasn't broadcast where I live. I was just looking at the boxcore on NBA.com. We didn't lead after 3 quarters? That's a surprise that we're winning.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

JR on the court.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright, Padgett , Vaughn is in.

Kidd misses 3, Wright rebounds

Butler misses a 3

Murray hits


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, Frank pulled everyone except for Frank... letting him go for the next triple double.
> 
> -Petey



hahahahah so Lawrence Frank on the court now?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jeez, the Nets can't miss, even the 2nd unit huh?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lamond getting in on the action!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

cheesy triple double :laugh:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

get THAT REBOUND!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, WICKED SLAM BY SMITH!

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

at least smith got that oop


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

What makes Kidd such a good rebounder?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

damn. Carter should have let Kidd get that board!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit... VC stole that rebound from Kidd...and he cudnt get another opportunity..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

1 board shy of Triple Double, sucks

Nets win

99-91


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

smith has madd hops! he deserves more playing time aw man how i wish kidd got that t.d.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets Win!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its alright kidd, we love you anyway.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

vc wasnt in the game for that reb...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Give me my Ucash :biggrin: 4000 please cash no checks


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd is such a crappy player he had 5 minutes to get one rebound and he could not do it LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Bye-Ron can now take his midget squad back to Oklahoma.

:wave:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How can a point guard rebound so well


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I said we will win by 7 when we were down by 12 half! I was off by 1 point :biggrin:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Someone should check to see how many "almost" triple doubles Kidd has in his career. Like 1 board, assist, or point shy type of thing.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> kidd is such a crappy player he had 5 minutes to get one rebound and he could not do it LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


please stop posting on this forum. Kidd said it himself, "If you know you need just one more point, rebound, or assist for your triple double, you probably wont get it."


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> *1 board shy of Triple Double, sucks*
> 
> Nets win
> 
> 99-91


Doubt he cares, has 3 on the season, and double tonight will be his final chance to add the 4th of the season.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

11 Straight Home Wins


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> How can a point guard rebound so well


 He looks to rebound more than others so he can start up the fastbreak.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

NETS showing heart,nice comeback victory. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Someone should check to see how many "almost" triple doubles Kidd has in his career. Like 1 board, assist, or point shy type of thing.


They just showed this.

1 rebound - 30 times
1 assist - 10 times
1 point - 2 times


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Player of the game RJ :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> How can a point guard rebound so well


Dude is the 2nd biggest PG since Magic, Penny being the other.

I think he's as tall as a few SG in the league.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> They just showed this.
> 
> 1 rebound - 30 times
> 1 assist - 10 times
> 1 point - 2 times


 It's always that damn rebound! :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How do I get my Ucash that I won in a bet today?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

persian pride said:


> I said we will win by 7 when we were down by 12 half! I was off by 1 point :biggrin:


That prediction was terrible! It was obviously it would be 8 point game. :biggrin:


Great job by you!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> They just showed this.
> 
> 1 rebound - 30 times
> 1 assist - 10 times
> 1 point - 2 times


That is not possible


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ghoti said:


> They just showed this.
> 
> 1 rebound - 30 times
> 1 assist - 10 times
> 1 point - 2 times


 so he'd have 112 trip doubles if he'd got those. 112. wow. where would that put him on the all time list?? like third?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> It's always that damn rebound! :curse:


It's easy to shoot or pass, but you can't control where the ball bounces.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> so he'd have 112 trip doubles if he'd got those. 112. wow. where would that put him on the all time list?? like third?


yes


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

persian pride said:


> That is not possible


Jason Kidd.

Making the impossible possible.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> It's easy to shoot or pass, but you can't control where the ball bounces.


 yeah


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> How do I get my Ucash that I won in a bet today?


The Bookies pay it out at the end of the night.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Jason Kidd.
> 
> Making the impossible possible.


 ghoti.

6,000 posts.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> That prediction was terrible! It was obviously it would be 8 point game. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Great job by you!


LOL thanks...I have faith for this team, I think that RJ and VC play very well together....And we match well against Heat and pistons.........

I still think that we will win only 45-48 games this year. BUT in playoffs we will rock


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Dude is the 2nd biggest PG since Magic, Penny being the other.
> 
> I think he's as tall as a few SG in the league.
> 
> -Petey


Shaun Livingston is also on that list


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Jason Kidd.
> 
> Making the impossible possible.


AMEN. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Jason Kidd.
> 
> Making the impossible possible.


THAT should be the new motto!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Give me my money!!!! :curse:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> ghoti.
> 
> 6,000 posts.


That was a good 6000th post.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Shaun Livingston is also on that list


Haha, ok, PG whom get legitmate time.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> That was a good 6000th post.


 That was a very good 6,000 post. I took mjm1 suggestion and posted it in the new banner thread as the new motto.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Haha, ok, PG whom get legitmate time.
> 
> -Petey


Lol well then Deron Williams is about 6'5. Just KIDDing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Give me my money!!!! :curse:


 Should have went all out like I said :biggrin:


----------



## xP5hngxMexAwyx (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, how did Antoine Wright look tonight?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

xP5hngxMexAwyx said:


> Hey, how did Antoine Wright look tonight?


 Very good. Attacked the basket very well and played well in the flow of the offense.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, why is the score predicition thread closed? I was going to write my score between the 2nd quarter and to my surprise it was closed. Todd Mac, you gots some splainging to do


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Hey, why is the score predicition thread closed? I was going to write my score between the 2nd quarter and to my surprise it was closed. Todd Mac, you gots some splainging to do


 The scores have to be up before the game starts, and I said in there it was getting closed at tip off since someone was posting the exact score of the game within a minute of the game ending.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

After tonights victory the Nets are on pace for 45 wins this season.


----------

